# A SMILE ,A CHUCKLE



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This was sent to me today hope you get a smile or chuckle out of it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh! You're bad!
Funny. Urine trouble now…...........
Bill


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Jim, this was really funny! I'm still chuckling.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

"Urine trouble" now…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Reading that list was real punishment! Pun intended.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

The baseball one has me laughing out loud.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I just posted that on my FB last night. Made it all the way here. wow.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

That is a good one,
Chuck


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's funny Jim, as a chemist loved the Barium one…


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

HAHAH, very funny. Thanks for taking the time to share it with all of us..
Have a great Thursday..

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland,OR


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Too funny, like em all.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

Great! My class liked 'em as well. I can't resist the temptation to offer these in response.

*Children's books you'll never see in any bookstore:*

"You Were an Accident"

"Strangers Have the Best Candy"

"The Little Sissy Who Snitched"

"Some Kittens Can Fly!"

"Getting More Chocolate on Your Face"

"Where Would You Like to Be Buried?"

"Kathy Was So Bad Her Mom Stopped Loving Her"

"The Attention Deficit Disorder Association's Book of Wild Animals of North Amer- Hey! Let's Go Ride Our Bikes!"

"All Dogs Go to Hell"

"The Kids' Guide to Hitchhiking"

"You Are Different and That's Bad"

"Dad's New Wife Richard"

"Pop! Goes the Hamster….and Other Great Microwave Games"

Testing Homemade Parachutes Using Only Your Household Pets"

The Hardy Boys, the Barbie Twins, and the Vice Squad"

"Babar and the Taxidermist"

"Curious George and the High-Voltage Fence"

"The Boy Who Died from Eating All His Vegetables"

"Start a Real-Estate Empire with the Change from Your Mom's Purse"

"The Pop-up Book of Human Anatomy"

"Things Rich Kids Have, But You Never Will"

"The Care Bears Maul Some Campers and Are Shot Dead"

"How to Become the Dominant Military Power in Your Elementary School"

"Controlling the Playground: Respect through Fear"

"When Mommy and Daddy Don't Know the Answer, They Say God Did it"

"Garfield Gets Feline Leukemia"

"What Is That Dog Doing to That Other Dog?"

"Why Can't Mr. Fork and Ms. Electrical Outlet Be Friends?"

"Daddy Drinks Because You Cry"

"Mister Policeman Eats His Service Revolver"

"That's it; I'm Putting You Up for Adoption"

"Grandpa Gets a Casket"

"Fun four-letter Words to know and Share"

"Hammers, Screwdrivers and Scissors: An "I-Can-Do-It" Book"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your a sick man Doc but a very funny sick man.


----------



## harrymontana (Dec 8, 2012)

my favorite:
"Daddy Drinks Because You Cry"


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh guys. Badly needed.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Very punny stuff, Jim. Thank you for sharing the laughs.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Jim! A perfect way to start Fri. morning with a good laugh.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

Jim - ya know, that's pretty much what my students say about me.  Glad you liked 'em


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Jim, and other folks.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good ones Jim - I'm a fan of puns.

There was a pun contest and a man decided to enter. He really wanted to win so he came up with 10 entries. He figured that would guaranteed a win, but unfortunately no pun intended.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

When I was still working my manager threatened to paint me orange to warn people of the punking!
He allowed me one a day!
I have passed the torch to my kids and all three of them are better than I ever was!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Where wood lumberjocks be without the 'ole *COFFEE LOUNGE*


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for making me laugh Jim,here is what I found to make you smile:

An Englishman, a Scotsman, an Irishman, a Welshman, a Latvian, a Turk, a German, an Indian, several Americans (including a Hawaiian and an Alaskan), an Argentinean, a Dane, an Australian, a Slovak, an Egyptian, a Japanese, a Moroccan, a Frenchman, a New Zealander, a Spaniard, a Russian, a Guatemalan, a Colombian, a Pakistani, a Malaysian, a Croatian, a Uzbek, a Cypriot, a Pole, a Lithuanian, a Chinese, a Sri Lankan, a Lebanese, a Cayman Islander, a Ugandan, a Vietnamese, a Korean, a Uruguayan, a Czech, an Icelander, a Mexican, a Finn, a Honduran, a Panamanian, an Andorran, an Israeli, a Venezuelan, an Iranian, a Fijian, a Peruvian, an Estonian, a Syrian, a Brazilian, a Portuguese, a Liechtensteiner, a Mongolian, a Hungarian, a Canadian, a Moldovan, a Haitian, a Norfolk Islander, a Macedonian, a Bolivian, a Cook Islander, a Tajikistani, a Samoan, an Armenian, an Aruban, an Albanian, a Greenlander, a Micronesian, a Virgin Islander, a Georgian, a Bahaman, a Belarusian, a Cuban, a Tongan, a Cambodian, a Qatari, an Azerbaijani, a Romanian, a Chilean, a Jamaican, a Filipino, a Ukrainian, a Dutchman, a Ecuadorian, a Costa Rican, a Swede, a Bulgarian, a Serb, a Swiss, a Greek, a Belgian, a Singaporean, an Italian, a Norwegian and 2 Africans:

walk into a bar.

After scrutinizing the group, the bartender says "I'm sorry, but I can't let you come in here without a Thai."


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good one Ken
Now I'm go to keep repeating that to myself the rest of the night"Can't come in with out a Thai""Can't come in with out a Thai""Can't come in with out a Thai" Ha ha ha.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BTW Ken

Here's my son's joke he told for years Re a bar.

Two guys walk into a bar,

*KLUNK, KLUNK*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Loved it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very good Jim. Helps ta just take a break and laugh a little


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*SPRING IS RIGHT AROUND …...*









You get the picture!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Always good to chuckle


----------

